# Picture of 6 week old rat?



## shinzo-chan

Does anyone have a picture of their rats at 6 weeks old? I need a picture of females because i need to know the difference when i go to get my ratties from the pet shop (if the **** place ever calls!)

Thanks.


----------



## ration1802

Ok - a pic of Ivy at 6 (ish) weeks










Or were you looking for the 'is it a girl or boy' pics? Because at 6 weeks it should be quite easy to tell.

If you see this;


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It's a girl.

If you see THESE;


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










You KNOW it's a boy. Hard to miss huh?

These are on my older rats, but the principals are going to be the same - only on a smaller scale

Edit: Just wanted to apologise to Daffers and Louis for parading their man and lady bits about o.o oops


----------



## Forensic

Yeah, it should be pretty easy. Boy rattums can 'tuck them in' a touch if they're really scared, but when they're relaxed it's pretty obvious. Just give them a little time to calm down and definately double check when you get home.


----------



## rat_ratscal

heres ozzy at six weeks when i thought she was pregnant...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shinzo-chan

Ration1802 said:


> Ok - a pic of Ivy at 6 (ish) weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or were you looking for the 'is it a girl or boy' pics? Because at 6 weeks it should be quite easy to tell.
> 
> If you see this;
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a girl.
> 
> If you see THESE;
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You KNOW it's a boy. Hard to miss huh?
> 
> These are on my older rats, but the principals are going to be the same - only on a smaller scale
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to apologise to Daffers and Louis for parading their man and lady bits about o.o oops


GAH! Look what youve started! *points at other posts* theyre all showing lady bits too now! 

Lol, thanks for the pics anyway, but your first pic of Ivy is what im looking for - how six week old ratties look in general. My eyes litterally widened when i saw the man bits being flashed around on screen - not only a close up but theyre HUGE O.O They can really strut their stuff, eh? XD 

And yes you should appologise to your ratties, the poor things must feel violated! XP

Um.. just incase others dont read this and start posting lady bits too:
*I am only looking for pictures of 6 week old ratties in general, not their.. bits.. but thanks *

Also.. as embarassing as it is to ask this, what on earth's that dangly thing on your girl? o.o'''


----------



## shinzo-chan

rat_ratscal said:


> heres ozzy at six weeks when i thought she was pregnant...
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Thanks but do you have a picture of her at 6 weeks in general? Sorry about the misunderstanding ^^''


----------



## ration1802

> Also.. as embarassing as it is to ask this, what on earth's that dangly thing on your girl? o.o''


Uh, which dangly thing are we talking about? Her tail? :lol:


----------



## shinzo-chan

Ration1802 said:


> Also.. as embarassing as it is to ask this, what on earth's that dangly thing on your girl? o.o''
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, which dangly thing are we talking about? Her tail? :lol:
Click to expand...

The little dangly thing near her lady bits o.o'' Looks kinda like a tonsil or something..o.o'''


----------



## lilspaz68

That is a nakie urethra not covered up with fur  I have noticed those bits are pretty prominent on nakeis 

Pulling up pics of my Bronlings at exactly 6 weeks old (oops litter)

bronling girls just under 6 weeks old with Auntie Rennie









40 days old (6 weeks minus 2 days)...my Bronlings were big strong babies from the care they got from the beginning...most petstore babies are smaller and less developed.









Same 2 girls with their young mom









Angel, 6 weeks 2 days old


----------



## ration1802

Lilspaz, second pic down - I had to double-take. Glancing over that I could have sworn it was one rat with two heads! LOL :lol:


----------



## shinzo-chan

lilspaz68 said:


> That is a nakie urethra not covered up with fur  I have noticed those bits are pretty prominent on nakeis


Oohhh o.o'' I wondered what it was ^^''

Thanks, these pics are great! They really help me out, you see i need to know what to expect when i go to the petshop (if they EVER ring me T^T) because im a little suspicious about the ages they tell me, i also need to be able to say to my mum 'yeah, thats about the right size' too ^^''

Thanks! 

(your ratties are such cuties btw! X3)


----------



## lilspaz68

Sadly most petstore rats are NOT 6 weeks old but they will tell you that.
So here's a quick aging pictoral of babies.

3 weeks - small, stubby heads and bodies...I call them Ham-rats (hamster rats)

Same little Megan in my hand at 22 days old (3 weeks)..some petstores wean at this age (too young IMO)








2 hoodies at same age









4 weeks - they look more like mini-rats (still too young to be away from mom but are often forcibly weaned)









5 weeks - a bit bigger and more filled out...the boys have been separated by now. Fine age to be weaned. I left my girls in with Mom to learn ratty behaviour until the other girls were adopted out. (I kept 4 of my Bronlings)


----------



## shinzo-chan

Aww the ratties are so cute! X3

I think my mum thinks that theyre sold at 3/4 weeks old because thats what shes been expecting them to look like but didnt really know the age that they were, ill show her this when she gets home, to be honest i was the same but now i know so i can make a better judgement ^^'' 

This really helps me a lot as it tells me what NOT to expect as well, many thanks! ^^

EDIT: ..what are 'bronlings'..? ^^''


----------



## lilspaz68

Momma's name was Bronwen (Bronny for short) so I named her 13 babies Bronlings  The 2 PEW girls are actuall Megan and Angel, and I kept 2 of the boys since no one wanted those dolls (they are posted on here).

I learned everything I could from my one oops litter that I could so I could help others in the future with it.

I have a thread on another forum with a day to day account from birth to about 5-6 weeks that has helped others deal with situations. I used it as a teaching tool. Sadly Photobucket glitched on the site and not all pics display any longer...gonna take ages to put all the pics back in *doh*

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4010369.0


----------



## Forensic

I know that my boys were likely 4-5 weeks when I got them (from a pet store...). Perry may have been 6.

Sometimes I see rats that aren't hardly three.


----------

